# WR dictionaries offline



## Bourrico

Hi,

Sorry for bringing to life an old topic. But is this "offline version" still on the way or has it been forsaken?

I know that in 2011, there's more and more wifi networks available but I'm going to the australian bush for a 6 months trip and I'd really like to have WR at hand on my computer (including all the forum threads of course).

I'm not sure how big this would be, since there's no pictures, it should be fairly low on size, (15KB/page maybe?).

Maybe having specific version would be good (enfr, fren, iten... since users don't need the "whole thing").

Thank you Mike for all the hard work


----------



## mkellogg

No, sorry, we still haven't made progress on this, and we haven't made it a priority.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gina Fr.

Hello,

Is there any news on this, by any chance? Even part of the whole thing would be useful!

Thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, no, we have no current plans to offer this.


----------



## cafemiss

mkellogg said:


> Sorry, no, we have no current plans to offer this.



Over 3 years have passed since this last reply, are there any plans for an offline version in the works yet?  I know MANY would purchase this app!


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, we still are online only and have no plans for creating offline versions.


----------



## Tim Morgan

mkellogg said:


> Sorry, we still are online only and have no plans for creating offline versions.


I find this unfortunate as I'm a teacher and all my students have Ipads. In evaluation situations, they must not be online so as to avoid chaeting. They've been paying over $20, I believe, for a Collins-Robert offline dictionary - the only one I could find. It's not bad but Wordreference is far superior. You guys could surely make profits from this.


----------



## Artifacs

Just updating the topic for 2018. Any chance to have in the future a downloadable WR dictionary to use offline for personal use?


----------



## mkellogg

Artifacs said:


> Any chance to have in the future a downloadable WR dictionary to use offline for personal use?


Any chance in the future? A chance, yes, but don't expect it anytime soon.

The problem is that a technically sophisticated person could take that offline version, extract all the data and translations and publish a copy of it online to compete with WordReference. That isn't a chance I am willing to take.


----------



## Artifacs

I see. There's no way to avoid that. Keep it Online then. Thanks mkellog.


----------



## YSF123

Are there any plans for offline version In 2021


----------



## mkellogg

Nope. The big problem is that people with sufficient technical skill could fairly easily extract all the translations and put up a rival website that draws traffic away from WordReference. That is something that I prefer to avoid.


----------



## YSF123

your site is really nice and easy to use. wish you more progress, covering more languages. cheers.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks! It is a pleasure to bring something like this to the world.


----------



## shadowJack

I know there are a few other threads asking for an Offline Version. I'm writing this to indicate that there still is interest in this!

I sometimes do long commutes on public transit where there is no Internet. This would be a perfect time for me to read French texts, but I really depend on WR to do so. I would happily pay 50 Canadian Dollars (even more!) for an offline version of FR-EN wordreference, even though my general living budget is quite tight.

I know the creator said that they worry that an offline version would make it too easy for people to steal WR's data and make clones of WR. I wonder if there's some solution to this, such as leaving out the most common 1000 words, or some kind of DRM (Digital Rights Management).

I know my request will likely not be fulfilled, but I wanted to write it anyways to show that there is still real interest out there!


----------

